# Leeds Entomological Fair - Sunday Sept 19th 2010



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Leeds Entomological Fair*​ 
*Sunday 19th September 2010
11am - 4pm*​*

Blackburn Hall
Commercial Street
Rothwell
Leeds
LS26 0NW​ 
Adults: £2.50 
Children: £1.00​*
*What is it?
This is a fair for anyone interested in creepy crawlies, deadstock, livestock, adventure holidays and for those who want to simply find out more about the mini beast world!!
There will be items on sale from expert exhibitors so if you need any advice please ask!

If anyone is interested in exhibiting at this years fair tables are £10 each all welcome!
　*
*Contacts
If you want more information or wish to book a table please contact Sarah Rhodes on 07766553183 or 07590367454
*


----------



## amrep (Dec 2, 2009)

have you any tables left and how much are they
thanks
email [email protected]


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Closing Dates For Bookings!!*

*Hey Guys*

*Closing dates for booking for this show is 15th August 2010!!*

*Hope everyone can make it! If you require a booking form pls call 07766553183 or email me on **[email protected]*

*Cheers*

*Sarah:2thumb:*


----------

